# A/C: 134 or r12?



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

i need to recharge my a/c (troubleshooting to see why ac clutch wont engage, but spins smoothly by hand), but ran into a confusing problem. stock, the car is supposed to be r12. i know this. however:

on the low side the line is much thicker and has the rubberlike insulation. it's 'fitting' is a r134a fitting. but the high side fitting is for r12. an a/c place looked at it (just 'looked', no testing), and said that it looked like it was converted halfway. that only one line was changed. they also said that if i really wanted to i could recharge with 134, there shouldn't be a problem. i dont really know much of a/c, so.....

im not sure. dont the 2 refrigerants operate at different psi's. if so, couldn't that 2nd (highside) line be a threat?

here's what i wanna know.

-when converted r12-r134a, is the compressor replaced as well as the lines?
-does this mean the job was half done? is using 134a with the lines like this a problem?
-it looks like the compressor is not new, and there are no tags evident. what problems would i be facing using 134a with the old stock compressor.

im going to try and put 134 in a couple of days. if this is a grave mistake please tell me. summer in el paso is not something i enjoy driving in, and i really dont wanna screw up my a/c lines/compressor (i'd take it to a shop, but have no $)


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would be very cautious because r-12 and 134a dont mix. I am pretty sure if both are in the a/c compressor will freeze. I think taking it to a shop to see if they can tell you without charging ya.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, I've been pondering the same issue, and with some research on the internet, I came across this thorough report. 

Here is the website, in case you want to do some more research yourself...

http://teamchicago.com/imperial/imp-ac.htm

The site is about 70's model Chryslers, however, the same instructions are true for any air conditioning system...they are almost entirely the same, except for the brand of compressor or other parts. Here's an excerpt of the site, hope it helps...



> Here's what needs to be done:
> 
> -Find gas leak in the A/C system and repair
> -Flush system with a compound of Hydrochlorofluorocarbon-141B and Dichlorofluoroethane, which cleans and dries the old oil residue, moisture, and any other junk that may be in the system.
> ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc the only sentras that had r134a are the b14s and b15s...........


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Essentially, if your old compressor still works fine, it does not need to be replaced to switch over to R134a. The system must be entirely flushed of the R12 prior to using the R134a, as has been said by others. One alternative, for peace of mind, would be to just replace the hoses, since it would completely ensure that no mixing would occur. Compressors can be quite expensive, but unless your old one is not working properly, it does not need to be replaced...


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I know some B13s had R-134a, some 94s and 93s did I'm pretty sure. I saw some place that did free checks on A/C after dropping some kid and a 30 rack off yesterday, shoulda stayed with him;( Anyway try a local vo-tech school, they do it for free. I had them recover the R-12 in mine. To bad there wasn't any and I had a leak;/


----------

